# ViP 622 L355 Release Discussion (renamed L355 Spooling)



## Craigma (Feb 15, 2006)

Talked with Dish last night about only one of my receivers in the 622 displaying video and I asked if there was another update coming. They said the L355 should be spooling today.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow! I last heard L352...I missed the other 2 between...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You did not miss them. It is very common for numbers to get skipped. Reasons include a version that did not make it out because a showstopper was found internally or by the beta team after it is tagged. Another reason sould be that Dish uses version number for all receivers so you will occassional see a jump in version and it is because some other receiver took that block of version numbers. 

I don't think you missed anything liferules.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks, Ron.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Are there any patch notes about what this update includes?


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

voripteth said:


> Are there any patch notes about what this update includes?


Might be premature to ask this since I'm not aware it has actually spooled and anyone has it yet.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I have yet to see any definitive evidence that this is spooling. Scott (at satellite guys) has made some statements that would imply that he has it, but I can't tell if he's joking or serious.

EDIT: Ooops. I spoke too soon. Just checked my 622 and it has 3.55. And what Scott said is correct. Cycling through the guide, there is now a listing for "All HD" that includes your OTA digital channels and local HD via satellite. I think what really made me think the update wasn't happening was an almost complete lack of sightings of 3.55.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

After reading Jerry's edit, I powered down mine and it took all of about 10 seconds or so to start downloading.

EDIT: The extended guide with video still cuts off the bottom half of the last line on component outs ;(


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Really an "ALL OTA + HD" list ... but All HD is a cool name.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

mines locked up and says "memory is being programmed do not disturb" ????? How long does this take, its been on that for 5 minutes??


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Be patient. There is a lot of memory to program.


----------



## fingers (Mar 9, 2006)

I powered up at 8:30P EST and 355 was already on board. I knew something had changed before I looked at the version because the audio now drops out every 90 seconds, unlike 352 which had no audio problems. I don't know yet whether the reboot issue has been resolved.


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

L355 anyone have the release notes. By the way I have it and my local pbs HD stations still have no guide information.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

tammyandlee said:


> L355 anyone have the release notes.


I can almost guarantee you that if someone had the release notes and was allowed to post them, they would have been posted already.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

bluewolverine said:


> EDIT: The extended guide with video still cuts off the bottom half of the last line on component outs ;(


How many lines are you seeing? I'm see 7 lines of guide date and see the entire last line. This is on a plasma with very little overscan. What kind of set are you using and could the problem be overscan?


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Jerry G said:


> How many lines are you seeing? I'm see 7 lines of guide date and see the entire last line. This is on a plasma with very little overscan. What kind of set are you using and could the problem be overscan?


I have a 34' Panasonic CRT (first generation HD set). Could be overscan I guess. Is there a way to correct such a thing?

I also have a new 19' Sony LCD connected to the HDMI and that shows all 7 lines. The thing is I've seen quite a few posts regarding the chopped off bottom line on the component outs. So I don't know what to do next  .


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Isnt there different options for the EPG? Have you tried the other guide options to see if one works with your set?


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Actually, they all display correctly except for the extended guide with video. Currently using the ole standard guide with video.

But was I wrong about this being a fairly common problem? Definitely starting to think so...


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

bluewolverine said:


> I have a 34' Panasonic CRT (first generation HD set). Could be overscan I guess. Is there a way to correct such a thing?
> 
> I also have a new 19' Sony LCD connected to the HDMI and that shows all 7 lines. The thing is I've seen quite a few posts regarding the chopped off bottom line on the component outs. So I don't know what to do next  .


CRT sets tend to have a fair amount of overscan. Plasma and LCD sets in general have much less. A technician may be able to enter the service menu and reduce the overscan, but too much reduction may introduce some artifacts at the edge of the screen that would be undesirable.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

I lose half the last line on my Mitts DLP using component out.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

bobr said:


> I lose half the last line on my Mitts DLP using component out.


Same here with my mits 65" HD big box using a component out (since dish was too CHEAP to include an HDMI/DVI)


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

Jerry G said:


> CRT sets tend to have a fair amount of overscan. Plasma and LCD sets in general have much less. A technician may be able to enter the service menu and reduce the overscan, but too much reduction may introduce some artifacts at the edge of the screen that would be undesirable.


Unfortunately, that isn't going to happen. A service contract covers parts, labor and 'basic' adjustments. They simply can't take the time it takes to fully calibrate a TV.

You really only have two choices. Pay a professional calibrator to do it for you for hundreds of dollars, or research it and do it yourself. I finally took the plunge. I read everything I could find, got the information and for a week (off and on), I calibrated my 65" RPTV for both the NTSC (480i/p) and HD (1080i) inputs. Remember though, going into your TV's service menus is not something to be taken lightly - You can REALLY mess things up. You should only make adjustments in there if you really know what you are doing.

Back to the subject... I've got my HD geometry set at about 4% all around, maybe even a hair less, and the bottom line of the guide cuts off right about at the bottom of the letters. They're readable, but the bottoms are resting on the bottom of the screen, so I guess a little bit is cut off.

Also, I got the new L355 software update as soon as I turned off the box early this morning. I haven't had time to look at anything, but I'll be watching tonight. :new_Eyecr

Please, please, please work right on sunday for the Sopranos!!! :icon_an:


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I woke up this moring to find no audio on HDMI on TV1. No way to tell if 355 triggered this event, but I assume the 622 rebooted after the upgrade. I forced a reboot and the sound (as in the past) returned.

So at first glance, I doubt this issue, which I reported previously (sound going to sleep on HDMI-only) has been resolved. 

The HD-channels feature in the EPG is nice, but I wish D* would first address reported bugs (lost sound, reboots, EGP overscan, etc.) before introducing new features or enhancements. The 811 went down this same path and as a result, some reported bugs never got addressed.

Please shore up the foundation before adding additional layers of code!


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

No audio Rice Krispies (snap, crackle, pop) on TV2 this morning after 355 was downloaded!! The only Krispies I have now are during channel changes which I can live with.

Also noticed the new "All HD" list in the program guide.....I guess I can erase the HD list I created myself.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I haven't seen any postings about the resets some are having. Did L355 fix this for them?

The only thing I got for the L355 was the HD listing as all else has been flawless since the swapout for my incessantly resetting 622.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Cowchip said:


> Also noticed the new "All HD" list in the program guide.....I guess I can erase the HD list I created myself.


I created a HD channel favorite list too (not including the non-HD OTA digital channels). DISH should call their list "HD + Digital Locals" but I guess that name is too long.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

My girlfriend now gets snap cracke pop on the sound for VIP622 this update stinks it makes thigns worst(i Am trying to get her to go with comcast)


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> My girlfriend now gets snap cracke pop on the sound for VIP622 this update stinks it makes thigns worst(i Am trying to get her to go with comcast)


Comcast is the pits and will cost you more, and I know a number of people that will tell you so..


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm hearing the dreaded audio dropouts now with L355! :eek2: This is where the sound goes dead for a second and then comes back. I can rewind and play the same segment and the sound is there!

Argh! Dish when will you fix stuff without breaking more things?! :nono2:


----------



## MYNAMEHERE (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm now getting picture jiggle and jerking on the OTA locals with this update. I also sometimes get audio drop from just changing channels using the up/down keys, along with audio sync on a few channels. I had none of this before the update last night.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup. I was hopeful. Now, 13 hours after the new software, my 622 just crashed while watching a sat channel....screetching audio and all. Now I call DISH and demand a fix, like a new box.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Just got off the phone with DISH tech. Informed them that I still get the same screeching sound and BSOD as before. She stated that L355 did not have any maintainence update to it (what did we get, a new All HD guide?). She also stated that I would be getting a new 622 sent via UPS since the screeching sound was not a reported issue. Huh? Nobody here has told Dish that this sound usually occurs with the BSOD? Oh well. A new box is on its way. Perhaps I'll be one of those people here who have reported that a replacement 622 solved their BSOD/reboot/crash issues.

I'd like to see the official release notes myself. If it's true that L355 does not address maintainence issues, then no one need bother to call to report that their 622 is still crashing.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

DAG said:


> Just got off the phone with DISH tech. ..... She stated that L355 did not have any maintainence update to it (what did we get, a new All HD guide?).


I cannot believe they would push out an upgrade that has no changes or fixes other than the "All HD Guide". They read this forum and could have included this MINOR enhancement in any maintenance release. Who was clamoring for this anyway????

Other than testing their ability to upgrade receivers (I assume they know how to do this) it would be nice to know the true reason for 355.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Every release is a maintainence release by definition. It will have both fixes and enhancements. 

When providing feeback. Please provide as much as possible and remember the rules of the forums. 

Details that would be good.

1) If you are having audio or video problems. What channels are you seeing this on. Is is happening on all OTA channels or only a specific one. 

2) How often are you seeing this? 

3) If you know the trigger and can reproduce it, post it here. 

etc... More detail the better.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.... It makes no sense for the only reason for 355 is the All HD. Not Dish's MO to just make a release with a new feature. Can anyone name a release that only contained a feature... Well even if release notes only state a feature, remember that the release notes does not tell the whole picture. 

I can assure you there are fixes in there. DAG has been feed some incorrect CSR information. Would not be the first time.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 7, 2004)

It's sad for me to say...but in my very informal observation...my reboots and screeching - no picture freezups have increased DRAMATICALLY since receiving 355. 

I've only been watching HD and recorded HD - DiscoveryHD and Rave and EquatorHD. I do have OTA plugged in but most of them are really low signal - I have to work on my connection.

My next stop is to call Support and see what they have to say. 

I've Powercord Reset as soon as I saw I had 355. 

So...whatever 355 was...it wasn't dramatic for me in the positive direction.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok...the usual disclaimer applies...I only talked to 1 tech support guy so take the information with a few grains of salt...

I reported my 622 was having more trouble with 355 than without to the TechSR and he proceeded to log an "annomoly report". 

I'd encourage anyone with 622 issues to do the same!

Additionally, he told me that the 355 software introduced an enhanced ability for the 622 to reboot itself rather than wait for the user to do it.

He suggested that while I wait for engineering to figure out the real cause for the screeching/loss of picture/reboot stuff that I should plug my receiver into a standard wall outlet instead of my powerstrip.

I'm not sure if I should stand on 1 foot while patting my head and hop in a circle while doing that though.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well my 622 is now good since the new software update. The audio crackeling is gone and no more popping on either tv1 or tv2. It is like having my old reliable 942 back but with more hd channels of course. I haven't seen any video stutter yet with this update either. This update vastly improved my experience with the 622. The update must have included fixes for both audio and video issues.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

cfisher said:


> It's sad for me to say...but in my very informal observation...my reboots and screeching - no picture freezups have increased DRAMATICALLY since receiving 355.
> 
> I've only been watching HD and recorded HD - DiscoveryHD and Rave and EquatorHD. I do have OTA plugged in but most of them are really low signal - I have to work on my connection.
> 
> ...


If your OTA is fluctuating a lot and you are not getting anything out of it. Try removed it and see if your box stabilizes. This should not cause the problem but might be worth seeing if it is contributing to instability. At a minimum remove the suspect channels.

How many incidents have you had?


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

Although I had intermittent dropouts of audio and video on HDMI input to my Sammy DLP before, once L355 downloaded, I lost ALL HDMI audio/video. Plus, I lost Component video from 622 to Sammy. I had connnected Component as backup when L352 started HDMI dropouts. All that now works on TV1 (on SD and HD) is toslink audio to my amp, S-Video from 622 to Sammy DLP and audio/video to analog TV2 set in bedroom run from RF modulator over a piece of coax. RCA composite audio from 622 still works on TV1, althought I usually listen via Yamaha 7.1 amp and toslink. Tried HDMI cable swaps, Component 1 versus Component 2 swap on Sammy, power reboot and pulling plug, switch checks. Still no HDMI or Component output. HDMI and Component cables run directly into Sammy HDTV, not through amp. Component input on Sammy okay, as DVD works fine in either C1 or C2. To make one more test, I am going to buy adapter for HDMI to DVI, since I know my Sammy DVI worked fine on 811 DVI output. All channels get good signal strength - and pause, record, etc. works normally. 

Update: tested 811 with DVI to HDMI adapter and HDMI on Sammy works fine. Now, TV2 run from RF modulator has popping sound like machinegun fire. Overrides the audio. Gave up and had nice chat with CSR tech. Sending me new 622. We had a laugh about trying to watch JEOPARDY! with Closed Captioning on TV2 while bouncing along on treadmill. After a week of testing and frustration, had to find something to laugh about.


----------



## MYNAMEHERE (Nov 22, 2005)

I got my unit cleared up by unpluging the power cord for a few minutes. The power reset did nothing. I had a simular problem with a Motorola Moxi DVR STB when I had cable, it had a problem clearing out the buffers, and the only way to clear them was to power down. Could be same problem?


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

The All HD list is lame. It lists the HD networks twice and you can't edit the list even if you wanted to. I had already made one.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Red Dwarf said:


> The All HD list is lame. It lists the HD networks twice and you can't edit the list even if you wanted to. I had already made one.


Ditto. I have my own list that I rely on. Now when I do toggle to ALL SUB I must press the guide button one extra time to get back to my personal list. We should at least be allowed to edit the category and remove those HD channels we choose not to see or don't subscribe to.

This does not make things any easier.


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok, had a chance to watch some with the L355 update. Wow, now there's a new problem. As of right now - 8:30 pm pacific time - I have absolutelty no sound on any of my HD channels, except TNT HD and Universal HD. I was watching a recorded show off the DVR, so I don't know how long this has been going on.

Called in and was told to rewind for about 5 seconds and watch the 'live' feed that way. By doing that, I get the sound back, but that's pretty retarded.

I was told that they are working on it.  

Maybe I need to actually unplug the reciever and see if that does anything.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Got the 3.55, caused lockups but cleared up after a soft boot. Now I have digital audio problems, some HD channels are silent but my Onkyo says it's receiving a Dolby digital signal. Found out if I back up from live, the audio returns, advancing to live kills it. Also, TV2 modulator had poping noises prior to 3.55, now it is screeching.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

I just posted the loss of Dolby sound in another thread.
A soft boot cleared the problem.
My Onkyo also showed Dolby signal.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Red Dwarf said:


> The All HD list is lame. It lists the HD networks twice and you can't edit the list even if you wanted to. I had already made one.


Lame indeed. They should have a selection type feature so their guide themes like, "All-channel - All-subjects - HD-list" can be blocked so fewer selection clicks are required when selecting our own created favorite lists.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A reminder that channels that you don't subscribe to can be removed from the EPG by locking them under Channel Locks and selecting Hide Locked. It also works on channels you never want to see.


----------



## wyattg (Feb 22, 2006)

DAG said:


> Yup. I was hopeful. Now, 13 hours after the new software, my 622 just crashed while watching a sat channel....screetching audio and all. Now I call DISH and demand a fix, like a new box.


Happened twice to me today. Not sure if I have the latest update. Also woke up to no audio on TV2 unless I hit the back button. Did I mention the jittery picture that made me think I was having a seizure yesterday. Doing a reboot fixed all of the issues, but not very happy when this is happening during recordings.


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

they need to have a guide option "unit works like it should". Because mine dosnt.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

SergeantPinback said:


> Ok, had a chance to watch some with the L355 update. Wow, now there's a new problem. As of right now - 8:30 pm pacific time - I have absolutelty no sound on any of my HD channels, except TNT HD and Universal HD. I was watching a recorded show off the DVR, so I don't know how long this has been going on.
> 
> Called in and was told to rewind for about 5 seconds and watch the 'live' feed that way. By doing that, I get the sound back, but that's pretty retarded.
> 
> ...


I'm experiencing this too, as reported on another tread. Seems we're not alone. I tried the UNPLUG option with no success and woke up to a mute receiver.

SW updates should introduce FIXES, not buggy new features such as HD-Only guides.

:nono: ....one step forward, two steps back......:nono:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 7, 2004)

...and to continue my analysis...

I eliminated all but 2 OTA channels from the 622 and <knock on wood> have not had a moment of instability since!

So...for me...at least for the moment...it appears that a low OTA signal is just not a good thing.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I've also lost sound since 3.55.


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

same here, and now I have had 3 resets, had none before!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Everything is great on my receiver. NO more audio popping , never had audio synch problems with the 622 and now no more video stuttering. Isn't it weird how a software update can cause me an improvement , but so many more problems.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I also found I have lost "live" sound. If I rewind 10 sec, then the sound comes back, and it is on all recordings... seems to be a new flaw with the 355 release. Luckily, I don't watch live shows much at all.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

bluewolverine said:


> I have a 34' Panasonic CRT (first generation HD set). Could be overscan I guess. Is there a way to correct such a thing?


I've got the second generation of that TV, the 34WX52. The answer is, yes, you can correct it. I see all seven lines on my screen. You go into service man mode, and you can adjust the overscan. It is a bit beyond the scope of this forum to tell you how to do it. You can wreck your TV if you do it wrong! If you google "serviceman mode for panasonic", you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## MSG (Dec 15, 2004)

I found the same problem with the sound happening right after watching any recorded material; when I turned it back to live on my TV in the Sunday morning. No audio on any HD channel (sat or OTA) except of TNTHD. But if I hit PAUSE a few seconds then PLAY, the sound returns until I either hit the VIEW LIVE TV button (goes silent again) or I change channels. I talked to CSR last night and they recognized the problem as “known” issue and clamed to work to fix it in next software upgrade (1-3 weeks). Until now the only recommendation they had is to reboot it every time it happens.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Here are the release notes for L3.55

New pre-configured HD favorites listing.
Audio/Video performance improvements.
Fixes for unnecessary self reset conditions.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Here are the release notes for L3.55
> 
> New pre-configured HD favorites listing.
> Audio/Video performance improvements.
> Fixes for unnecessary self reset conditions.


Fixing the unnecessary resets is smart. But when will we see the next release to un-improve the A/V performance?

I prefer to hear the audio when watching a live show.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

moman19 said:


> I prefer to hear the audio when watching a live show.


Some people want everything!


----------



## Craigma (Feb 15, 2006)

I've noticed after the 3.55 update that I will have reaccuring sound drop outs when I watch live or recorded HD content. I noticed it when watching the game hd channel and when watching a recording of "Fat Man and Little Boy". The sound would drop out for a second and then be fine for a minute or two and then do it again. When I was watching the live feed it happened for several minutes and was very regular. You could almost set your watch to it.

When I was watching the recorded content it happened a couple of times. I actually missed some dialog in the movie so I jumped back and replayed the same sequence in the movie and it did not happen again at the point and the problem went away. It seems like it is a sound sync problem.

Any one else seen this with 3.55?


----------



## George Jetson (Mar 9, 2006)

3.55 seems to have fixed the audio popping for me. I never had the dropout issue that others are describing (and still don't).


----------



## bobbyc03 (Jul 21, 2005)

FWIW, I've been using the optical audio output for audio, and hdmi for video... and I've had no continuous audio or video issues with 3.52 or 3.55. Haven't attempted to use the HDMI for audio yet. The only thing I have noticed is that the audio sometimes drops out 1 or 2 times for the 1st few seconds of watching timeshifted stuff.
I've also been using the TV1 rca outputs to archive some favorite shows that I DVR'd... haven't noticed any popping on any outputs/recordings.
Thanks,
Bob C


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Those of you posting problems with audio and/or video, make sure to include your type of connection and if you are seeing it only on HD or SD. The more info we can give to Dish the faster they can fix it!


----------



## askop (Mar 13, 2006)

I was having a bear of a time on my 622 watching the NASCAR race yesterday on the NY Local FOX HD. Picture was perfect, but audio skipped every 10 seconds or more. Skipping back 10 seconds only repeated the dropouts in the same places. SD channel audio was perfect. Upon calling the tech, he said everyone is being reverted back to 3.52 because 3.55 caused more problems than it fixed. Hope they get it right next time, and that it's SOON. Everything else was fine with 3.55 for me except FOX HD (which means 24 will be unwatchable again for me tonight


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

askop said:


> tech said everyone is being reverted back to 3.52 because 3.55 caused more problems than it fixed.


Wow! Have they ever rolled back a version before?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes they have. And until I actually see it rolled back I will believe it.  It happend once with the 811 that i know off. Rolling back adds risk. I would be suprised to see it rolled back.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I didn't experience any concerning problems. One thing they reported as fixed was audio bugs, I didn't notice any audio improvements on my 622. It would not bother me to see the All-HD go away.


----------



## Aftershock (Mar 21, 2005)

DAG said:


> Yup. I was hopeful. Now, 13 hours after the new software, my 622 just crashed while watching a sat channel....screetching audio and all. Now I call DISH and demand a fix, like a new box.


I had the same problem and got a replacement 622 from DISH and have had no problems with the new one


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

I just got my ViP622 installed this Saturday (March 11) and it downloaded the 355 software upon activation. Since I'm "new" I can't compare my system with the old software release but I do experience a one second audio drop after changing channels. Occasionally, I'll also get a one second drop during a show -- this is certainly annoying but infrequent.


----------



## George Jetson (Mar 9, 2006)

George Jetson said:


> 3.55 seems to have fixed the audio popping for me. I never had the dropout issue that others are describing (and still don't).


Well I guess I spoke too soon. I noticed a couple of dropouts last nite, but they seem to be very infrequent. I watch mostly HD now, so I'm not sure if it's also happening on the SD channels. It's less objectionable than the TV2 audio popping I had before with 3.52, so I'd almost rather keep 3.55 if I could.

My main TV is connected to the HDMI, using an HDMI-DVI cable/adapter, and optical audio out to my receiver. My second TV is connected to the TV2 RF out. I'm running in single mode. I use the OTA tuner and don't subscribe to locals. It'll probably take a few days of watching to determine where the dropouts occur (HD/SD/OTA).


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

Jerry G said:


> Ooops. I spoke too soon. Just checked my 622 and it has 3.55. And what Scott said is correct. Cycling through the guide, there is now a listing for "All HD" that includes your OTA digital channels and local HD via satellite.


Funny I created a list like that for my 622:lol:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Chop-Chop said:


> Funny I created a list like that for my 622:lol:


 I have had an all hd list with my 942 since last April and with the new 622 too. The only problem is that I don't get hd locals only distant New York locals. I used to include them with the hd list so I could see what was coming on the networks and decide if I wanted to record them in hd over the antenna. Since I can't edit the all hd list , I still have to have a list just with my New York stations and ota stations so I can see what is coming on. The new All Hd list is really not needed.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

My dropouts tonight made watching unbearable. 

Dish better get their **** together. I went from a perfectly working box to one I can't even use. DVR programs also suffer from this. I even hooked up rca cables to see if it was just an HDMI problem to no avail.

I can't believe how much the last download messed up my 622. I am ready to call Dish and request a $5 credit on my account for the additional reciever fee, since I can't even use the damn thing. I suggest all others to do the same.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a new problem since 355. Last night while pausing a ota program that I was also recording, when I went to back it up a little it got severe pixelazation. Then it would not go forward.
I had the sound and the frozen picture. The sound was fine, just no moving picture.
Had to do the reboot to fix it. 
I was one hour into recording american idol for the wife and daughter. The reboot wiped out the recording and of course missed the time used while rebooting.
The strange thing is that the it affected the 1 hour that should have been already been recorded. When I tried to play it back it showed that it was playing, just nothing.
Oh well, other than this problem the 622 has been very good.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I've started a daily reboot right before the primetime schedule each night. This keeps my recording problems down to a minimum. I did the same thing with the 921 when I had it. Didn't have to do it with the 942 at all. I'm a little disappointed that the 622 hasn't been more rock solid but I am sure the problems will soon be rectified in the next month.


----------



## focusmold (Jun 21, 2004)

This just shows how narrow minded Dish is with the all HD list including ALL OTA DTV of all 25 of my DTV channels and subs only 2 are HD....


----------



## focusmold (Jun 21, 2004)

I am also having audio dropouts every 10 sec or so after 355 on all channels HD, SD , and OTA using audio on HDMI cable Toslink is fine. On a plus side I only had one BSOD reboot since the weekend.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

focusmold said:


> This just shows how narrow minded Dish is with the all HD list including ALL OTA DTV of all 25 of my DTV channels and subs only 2 are HD....


It is a misnomer - it could be named the All Digital List, but then that becomes a misnomer because everything coming down from the bird is part of the digital data stream. Ya just can't win!


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

Last night's TV viewing on TV1 seemed fine - no stuttering or audio dropouts (I was watching HD OTA for most of the evening.)
But I continue to have problems on my TV2 output. The picture and sound seem to have a slight but constant stutter, and gradually the sound gets more and more out of sync with the picture. I believe this is only happening with "live" TV, although I didn't get much of a chance to test it with DVR playback. Doing a front panel reset seems to temporarily fix the problem. I just got my 622 over the weekend, so I don't know whether to call Dish and report this problem immediately, or to attribute it to a problem with the 355 software and just wait for new software or a rollback to 352.
Has anyone heard anything more on whether Dish actually will rollback to 352?


----------



## David D (Feb 5, 2006)

I've read in some of the posts here that Dish does read the postings here..well if that is true than "Please fix the damm audio issues wth Fox NY HD"...

I can deal with the 1 second dropouts every one in a while that a lot of us are complaining about..but I can't deal with a 1 second dropout every 3 seconds..which is making Fox HD (in NY) un-watchable.

For those with this problem:

I wound up putting the 622 in dual mode and running L and R audio from TV2 out to my receiver..at least that let me watch the Hi Def picture with sound that didn't drop every 3 seconds. It sounds like super-mono, but it beats watching it in SD.

Coming out of the TV1 L&R audio jacks gave me the same results as the optical out on TV1. Putting the 622 in single mode and coming out of TV2 also gave me the constant drop outs. Putting it in dual mode and coming out TV2 audio works..but what a pain in the ass. You would think a fix for this would be a priority item for Dish. It's been happening for 622 users in the NY area since day 1of the 622 rollout.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

lifterguy said:


> Has anyone heard anything more on whether Dish actually will rollback to 352?


Nope.. and I doubt the will. If a rollback was to happen I would have expected it to happen rather quickly.

On a side note.. Lets try and keep things in a constructive positive tone. The key here is to provide as much details as possible to the issues you are having. Dish is watching we can assure you. Remember, you should also report these problems directly to Dish, if you want to cover all your basis.


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

Between 3/8 and 3/16, I have documented numerous problems with my 622. At the suggestion of the E* techs, I called the executive office of the billing department today and got a credit of $35.00 for that time.

I understand that it's a new device and there are going to be problems, but I don't think it's right to pay full price while they work them out. Apparently, they agree.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I thought 3.55 had taken care of my daily reboots. Hadn't had one since 3.55. Unfortunately, just had one. Was watching Showtime HD. The screen went black and a few minutes later the 622's fan revved up and it rebooted.


----------



## MYNAMEHERE (Nov 22, 2005)

Well since the update I have to reset the receiver twice a day. I get frequent audio drops, just for a micro second, but noticeable. I also loose audio on HD channels, but if I hit the skip back button it comes back, but when I go back to live TV, it's gone again. I also get picture stutter on all channels, even on OTA's. I am running the 622 in single mode, using component and optical to my AV receiver.


----------



## lrk2 (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, I just experienced my first problem with my 622 last night (running 355).

I was watching a recording from Starz (SD) on TV1 (single mode) that was still in the process of being recorded. Video is via component 720p mode and audio via optical to my receiver.

About 6 times, the audio just went away. When I pressed the skip-back button on the remote, the audio started again and worked fine for another 10 minutes or so before it repeated. Skip-back always restored the audio.

From reading this thread, I haven't seen anyone else have this problem. Yeah, I'm unique :-(


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

lrk2 said:


> Skip-back always restored the audio.
> 
> From reading this thread, I haven't seen anyone else have this problem. Yeah, I'm unique :-(


Look at other threads. You're not alone at all. It's a software bug introduced with L355.


----------



## lrk2 (Feb 27, 2006)

All the mentions of audo loss that were fixed by skip-back seemed to be when watching live TV, such that going back to live TV also caused the audio to go back out again. This was watching a recorded program (albiet one that was still recording). Anyway, I would be surprised if I was the only one with this problem. The good news is that I have only noticed it on one recording...so far.


----------

